# Favorite 30-06?



## Beebled (Jul 31, 2006)

I'm interested in everybody's opinon: What's everyone's favorite 30-06 for hunting or just shooting?


----------



## Albertahunter (Oct 25, 2005)

i dont own one but i work at a gun store and some of the new remington anniversary edition 30-06 came in, it is a beautiful gun.


----------



## People (Jan 17, 2005)

U.S. Rifle Cal. 30 M1. That is my favorite 30-06 rifle. I love my M1 Garand, now that I have a new tube on it it shoots so much better. It is an all around great gun to shoot with. I use once fired 270 brass for hunting so I do not have to look for my good 30-06 brass. Just keep your bullets in the proper range and do the same with powder and you have no problems.
www.odcmp.com has them on the cheap.


----------



## canadianmoose (Jul 30, 2006)

my favorite is the one that is in my hand shooting.


----------



## jeep_guy_4x4 (Apr 11, 2005)

Winchester made some nice looking Model 94's, and some single shot highwall Aniversary edition's that apeared to look good in the catelog...


----------



## SDHandgunner (Jun 22, 2004)

Back in about 1979 or so I bought a slightly used Ruger M77R in .30-06. This one was one of the Tang Safety models with the Fully Adjustable Trigger. It took me a while to figure out how to adjust the trigger, but once I did it was worth the effort. With 150gr. or 165gr. Speer Spitzer Boat Tails loaded with Winchester W-760 this old Rifle thought it was a Target Rifle. In addition it seemed very fogiving in regards to pressure. I had the 150gr. Speer Spitzer Boat Tails running right at 3100 FPS, and the 165gr. Speer Spitzer Boat Tails running right at 2900 FPS. With either load the cases literally fell out of the chamber. I finally shot that rifle so much the accuracy started to go, so I traded it off for a newer version. With the newer version I could never get the velocities I did out of that first one, and the accuracy was never quite as good either.

Larry


----------



## jimbob357 (Jan 2, 2006)

Another vote for the Ruger M77 Tang safety here.


----------



## xHogHunter (Oct 25, 2005)

Savage 111F, Warne mounts and Swift 4-12x40 AO scope.


----------



## Chesador (Aug 15, 2003)

Remington 700 Classic (purchased in 1982). It's fast handling in the brush and with owner intstalled glass bedding able to shoot 3-shot half-inch groups (165gr BT).


----------



## cvc944 (Aug 8, 2006)

Beebled said:


> I'm interested in everybody's opinon: What's everyone's favorite 30-06 for hunting or just shooting?


My favorite is a Sako Finnbear Standard built in 1974. Alot of stripe in the wood and very accurate. Leupold 3X9X40 A/O in Sako mounts. I bought this rifle in 1984 and always had great luck in the field when carrying it.


----------



## clampdaddy (Aug 9, 2006)

I have two. I shot my first deer with my pre '64 model 70 so it will always have the best spot in the gun safe, but I'd have to say that my favorite is my sporterized 03A1 springfield. It still has the military barrel that has been through at least one of the world wars (probably both) and it still shoots .7s all day long with 165gr. interbonds. The guy I got it from said that between he and his father they killed at least a couple dozen deer with it. Every time I carry it into the woods I wish that it could tell me all the stories of its past. It's an old soldier that's traveled the world, fought in the trenches of war torn europe, provided venison for two generations of a hunting family, and now it's mine.

ECV chapter 58, WHAT SAY THE BRETHEREN?!?!?!


----------

